# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Krauthammer: Israel will strike Iran to 'prevent a second holocaust'

## FrankRep

The Holocaust card has been pulled, watch out Iran. AKA: Not supporting an Iran War is like supporting Hitler.


*Krauthammer: Israel will strike Iran to 'prevent a second holocaust'*


Daily Caller
Feb. 11, 2012 


On Friday’s “Special Report” on the Fox News Channel, Washington Post columnist Charles Krauthammer doubled down on an assertion he made last week about the inevitability of an Israeli strike on Iran to limit the Islamic republic’s nuclear capabilities.
...

“Unless something intervenes,” Krauthammer replied. “I cannot imagine the Israelis are going to allow Iran to go nuclear and to hold the Damocles sword over 6 million Jews all over again. Israel was established to prevent a second Holocaust, not to invite one.”


*SOURCE:*
http://dailycaller.com/2012/02/11/kr...ond-holocaust/

----------


## tommyzDad

Well that's just brilliant, Krauthimmler: Bring a holocaust on the Iranian people for a capability they have yet to even possess!

And Israel was established to prevent a second Holocaust? I though Israel was established to provide a home for God's chosen people, or something like that.

And the bulk of the comments are just as brain dead as Krautmeuller's.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

This how the neocons paint a justification for their wars.  They know very well what they are doing.  The plan for Iran has been around for a long time.

----------


## James Madison

Israel founded to stop a second holocaust? I recommend Krauthammer read the Balfur Declaration before he opens his mouth again. 

Having said that, I have the greatest sympathy for the citizens of Israel--Jewish, Christian, and Muslim--because they all will be sacrificed at the alter of the New World Order. Mark my words.

----------


## squarepusher

MIddle East sure had a lot to do with the first one =p

----------


## James Madison

> MIddle East sure had a lot to do with the first one =p


But the banksters that run our government did.

----------


## JK/SEA

So Israel creates a holocaust in Iran, now down the road Iran will get to pull the Holocaust card while they bomb some other country and so and so on...etc etc... Future wars being planned. Nice plan eh?...i wonder who gets to benefit from all this?...future billionaires perhaps?..

i digress.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Wish I hadn't have seen this thread.

----------


## Yoddle

"Israel was established to prevent a second Holocaust, not to invite one."

Putting 6 million Jews on a tiny piece of land surrounded by 2billion Muslims that don't want you there prevents a holocaust how? lol

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*Ever heard of Lawrence of Arabia?*

And read The British Mandate:
http://www.merip.org/palestine-israe...isr-prime.html


_the British High Commissioner in Egypt, Sir Henry McMahon, secretly corresponded with Husayn ibn `Ali, the patriarch of the Hashemite family and Ottoman governor of Mecca and Medina. McMahon convinced Husayn to lead an Arab revolt against the Ottoman Empire, which was aligned with Germany against Britain and France in the war. McMahon promised that if the Arabs supported Britain in the war, the British government would support the establishment of an independent Arab state under Hashemite rule in the Arab provinces of the Ottoman Empire, including Palestine. The Arab revolt, led by T. E. Lawrence ("Lawrence of Arabia") and Husayn's son Faysal, was successful in defeating the Ottomans, and Britain took control over much of this area during World War I. 



Britain made other promises during the war that conflicted with the Husayn-McMahon understandings. 


But Britain made other promises during the war that conflicted with the Husayn-McMahon understandings. In 1917, the British Foreign Minister, Lord Arthur Balfour, issued a declaration (the Balfour Declaration) announcing his government's support for the establishment of "a Jewish national home in Palestine." A third promise, in the form of a secret agreement, was a deal that Britain and France struck between themselves to carve up the Arab provinces of the Ottoman Empire and divide control of the region.

After the war, Britain and France convinced the new League of Nations (precursor to the United Nations), in which they were the dominant powers, to grant them quasi-colonial authority over former Ottoman territories. The British and French regimes were known as mandates. France obtained a mandate over Syria, carving out Lebanon as a separate state with a (slight) Christian majority. Britain obtained a mandate over the areas which now comprise Israel, the West Bank, the Gaza Strip and Jordan.

In 1921, the British divided this region in two: east of the Jordan River became the Emirate of Transjordan, to be ruled by Faysal's brother 'Abdullah, and west of the Jordan River became the Palestine Mandate. This was the first time in modern history that Palestine became a unified political entity._

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Oh the irony.

"pre-emptive warfare is the invention of Adolf Hitler"-President Dweight D. Eisenhower

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## Liberty74

Why is everyone upset?  Is is what Krauthammer said or the fact that Israel will do what they think is in the best interest of Israel?  I think Ron would support Israel's decision to deal with their matters.

An Israeli strike of nuclear facilities in Iran like they did against Iraq which Ron supported them doing is hardly Israel creating a holocaust.

----------


## CharlesTX

As long as Israel does it, and we get out of their way, and not be in anyway shape or form affiliated, let them take on the consequences of what comes from it.  Of course, that's highly unlikely the U.S. would not be affiliated in some way.

----------


## Danke

> Why is everyone upset?  Is is what Krauthammer said or the fact that Israel will do what they think is in the best interest of Israel?  I think Ron would support Israel's decision to deal with their matters.
> 
> An Israeli strike of nuclear facilities in Iran like they did against Iraq which Ron supported them doing is hardly Israel creating a holocaust.


He didn't necessarily support it, he just said it was not for congress to get involved and condemn it.

----------


## oyarde

I have been convinced for some time that Charles has lost his mind ........ ??

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> As long as Israel does it, and we get out of their way, and not be in anyway shape or form affiliated, let them take on the consequences of what comes from it.  Of course, that's highly unlikely the U.S. would not be affiliated in some way.


and this is why it matters. Any allies to Israel would be engaged by de facto involvement in the eyes of others.

----------


## bolil

Our congress is funny, condemning with mouths while assisting with hands... "Watching" a situation with boots on the ground.  Yes, our congress is interesting indeed.

----------

